# Who owns B and H Photo?



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm just wondering because they are not shipping anything until April 28th because of their holiday. Is this a Jewish holiday? I'm a bit ignorant of these things. All I do know is that they have the D3 in stock and I can't get it. Also, does B and H stand for Bell and Howell?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I read about it awhile back, but forgot. It's religious related. They close at all times during the week or month throughout the year.

As big as they are, I guess they can do that. They've got a huge building, or three.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The owners are Jewish Orthodox, and it is their Passover Holiday.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

If memory serves, B&H is almost a side business for them. They have substantial investments in the diamond industry in South Africa and Russia that their little photography shop bankrolled initially.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

From Wiki:

The business is owned by Herman Schreiber. Schreiber and some of the store's employees are observant Satmar Hasidic Jews who close the store on the Sabbath and Jewish holidays. The online store is also closed during these times. [1] Surpassed only by the Diamond District in terms of Orthodox employment, the company is a vital part of the community's financial health, with hundreds of Orthodox Jews on staff. An Orthodox Jewish bus company provides daily service to and from Kiryas Joel, a Satmar village in Orange County, New York.[3]

and.................

History
B&H opened as a storefront film shop on the Lower East Side run by Herman Schreiber and his wife, Blimie (the store's name comes from their initials). The store quickly outgrew its space. B&H moved to a large loft on West 17th Street in the Photo District in the 1970s. Catering to the needs of neighborhood artists, B&H expanded to selling film equipment as well as photo products. In 1997 the store moved to its present location. It now has a staff of over 1,500 employees.[2] B&H's flagship store is located in West Midtown Manhattan at 420 Ninth Avenue (at the intersection with 34th Street) While its corporate offices including phone sales, advertising, and website operations are located on the next block at 440 9th ave (between 34th and 35th st). On Tuesday October 30th, 2007, B&H officially opened a second floor above its original sales floor making a total of 70,000 sq ft (6,500 m²) of sales space. The first floor encompasses pro lighting, video, audio, darkroom, film, and both home and portable entertainment; the second floor focuses on both analog and digital cameras, printers, scanners, and related accessories. .[1]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes that answered all of my questions. Thank you.


----------

